# double heading with QSI with dc power.



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I just bought a QSI board for an Aristo dash nine. I was wondering if there is a way to eliminate all the controls but the sound. I want to double head two dash nines but with the slow start up feature I am unable to. I was curious if I need to buy another board for the other dash nine or buy the train engineer control or buy both.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Rob 
You need another QSI board in the other loco. the boards make the start up voltages different between a qsi equipt and a non equipt loco... 
Nick...


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick. I was hoping that was all I needed. I slowly want to put QSI in all my locos anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You could not hook it to the motor, and do some programming, so it's sort of a sound board, but it wants to be connected to the motor to relate motor rpm to the sounds. It's also difficult to reduce the momentum to zero. By the time you invested all that effort, it would probably just be more satisfying to purchase a second one for the other loco. 

By the way, the latest programmer software also has more settings in it, so if you have the programmer, your job will be easier. 

See you on chat. 

Regards, Greg


----------

